# 2012 NYC Mayor's Cup Basketball All-Star Games



## NYCSports (Feb 21, 2012)

The NYC Mayor’s Cup Basketball All-Star Games will take place on Friday, March 30, 2012 at the Nat Holman Gymnasium at City College of New York. The games will showcase the City’s best male and female high school seniors from the Public School Athletic League. The girls’ game will begin at 5:00pm followed by the boys’ game at 7:00pm. There will be a limited amount of FREE tickets available at the door, so get there early to find out who will be named the “Best in the City!” For more information, please visit www.facebook.com/nycmayorscup


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

You lost me when you mentioned woman's basketball.


----------



## sincere (Feb 24, 2012)

pretty dope if you ask me, watching raw talent outta NYC.


----------



## NYCSports (Feb 21, 2012)

*NYC Mayor's Cup Basketball All-Star Games Rosters*

The rosters for our NYC Mayor's Cup Basketball All-Star Games have been released! Check out our Basketball page for more information http://on.fb.me/m1vRBL


----------

